# My first three color swirl



## ikindred (May 15, 2011)

Well, I was feeling a  little adventurous this weekend and tried my first three color swirl and my first essential oil blend.  This soap is scented with Lavender, Tea Tree and Lemon essential oils.  I am so in love with this scent, I am hoping the tumeric lightens up a bit during the curing process.


http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/2273 ... mon003.jpg
http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8784 ... mon004.jpg
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/8200 ... mon002.jpg


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 15, 2011)

That looks really great!  I really need to try out a swirl!


----------



## Relle (May 15, 2011)

Lovely and bright and colourful.


----------



## MsDee (May 15, 2011)

Very Pretty! Love the Colors!


----------



## judymoody (May 15, 2011)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## Scentapy (May 15, 2011)

LOVE the swirls!


----------



## ikindred (May 15, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the cut bars...just finished unmolding.


http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/9497 ... mon005.jpg
http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/4883 ... mon006.jpg
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/973/ ... mon008.jpg


----------



## Fyrja (May 15, 2011)

For some reason the pictures of it in the mold made me think of delicious marble cake!  But that could be because I'm hungry right now.  

Those look beautiful though, and now I've just got to give in and get a mold with separators like that!


----------



## ikindred (May 15, 2011)

I was not good at the bar cutting process so I had to get a mold that separated them out for me.  All I have to do it a little touch up sometimes but that's it.


----------



## newbie (May 15, 2011)

Great swirls! I love the color gradation from one end of the mold to the other. And the scent sounds wonderful. I love tea tree oil and lemon, especially, and the lavender would add just the right touch of softness. Bet it will be great bar to wake up to!


----------



## JackiK (May 15, 2011)

They look great.  I love the color the tumeric rendered.  Started to buy some at the grocery a few weeks ago and didn't.  Guess I'll have to go back!!


----------



## heyjude (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty! I love your mold too.


----------



## agriffin (May 15, 2011)

That is stunning!  The colors are beautiful!


----------



## MizzBee (May 16, 2011)

Those colors and swirling effect are gorgeous. Nice soap.


----------



## BakingNana (May 16, 2011)

Wow - good job.  Those are the school colors my kids had in high school.  You'd be a big hit around here!


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!  Love your colour combination and the way you swirled!


----------



## cp chick (May 16, 2011)

Great colors!  Nice job.


----------



## llineb (May 16, 2011)

Awesome job...the colors match the scent theme!


----------



## ewenique (May 16, 2011)

So pretty!  What mold do you have?  Those dividers must make it easy - no cutting.


----------



## PreciousSoaps (May 16, 2011)

wow, I need to try swirling!  Beautiful vibrant colours! Love the soap


----------



## dixilee (May 16, 2011)

looks really pretty, i love the colours you have used


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2011)

Nice swirls...and such pretty colors.


----------



## Lynnz (May 23, 2011)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Godiva (Jun 2, 2011)

Colors, swirls, and finished bars look wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Lovely, they are great!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 11, 2011)

I love it.  :wink:


----------



## cthylla (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------

